# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  wypadanie włosów

## Dymdan

Witam, od dłuższego czasu intensywnie wypadają mi włosy, ale tylko podczas mycia i rozczesywania po kąpieli, zostaje mi pełno włosów na szczotce. Kiedy mam suchą skórę w czasie dnia wszystko jest w porządku, nic mi nie wypada, a na grzebieniu zostaje mi najwyżej jeden włos. Biorę kapsułki ze skrzypem polnym, myję włosy szamponem z czarnej rzepy. Nieraz widzę poprawę ale tylko na krótki czas a potem znowu to samo. Nie wiem co mam z tym zrobić. Proszę o poradę.

----------


## anka2000

Idz do dermatologa moze to łysienie adrogenne na które przepisuja Loxon 5%. 
Mniejsze stężenie możesz kupić sam, ale większe już od dermatologa.
Bardzo dobre sa witaminy z firmy L'ibiotica Biovax.

----------


## moniquezmc

wlosy wypadaja na calej glowie w rownym stopniu? jezeli wypadaja przy sktoniach czy na czubku glowy to jest to spowodowane dzialaniem hormonow i trzeba sie wybrac do endokrynologa  :Smile:

----------

